# soundmagic pl11 vs JVC Marshmallows



## somulesnar (Sep 29, 2011)

*JVC Marshmallows*

*manufacturer's description: * 

The HA-FX34 Marshmallow has been designed with wearer comfort as a top priority. Super-soft earpieces in two sizes are supplied as standard, providing a snug fit for a wide range of users. While the earpieces provide a perfect fit for the ears, the range of seven body and cord colors complements perfectly Apple’s third-generation iPod nano and iPod shuffle models. Furthermore, the gold-plated connection plug is fully compatible with Apple’s iPhone, making the HA-FX34 an ideal choice for music on the go.
*
SOUNDMAGIC PL-11*
*
manufacturer's description:*

SoundMAGIC PL11 In-Ear Sound Isolating Earphones in Gumetal. How do you get premium quality at a moderate price? SoundMAGIC's dedicated team of acoustic engineers have come up with the solution: PL11 earphones. Combining expertise with advanced technology, this little in-ear marvel has it all. With a well-built and robust construction the PL11 boasts an innovative and thoughtful design. Delivering potent bass, a smooth mid-range and clarity of treble notes for a listening experience that is truly high-fidelity.

SoundMAGIC's PL11 are ergonomically designed to sit perfectly in the earcanal, for a secure and comfortable fit. Combine this with various sizes of included eartips and you achieve a flawless seal - keeping unwanted noise out and sealing your music in. Requiring less volume from the audio source enables exciting sound with the added advantage of preserving healthy hearing. 




Owner's and and music lovers and everyone else, please throw some brightness into this as u all have practical experience. plz give some expert opinions on these preety IEM's for better discrimination.

MIND U BOTH OF THESE IEM's ARE PRICED AT THE SAME RATE OF *Rs 550*. IN *PRISTINENOTE.COM*. PLZ HELP FUTURE BUYERS TO WELL DISCRIMINATE AND GET THEIR BEST IEM'S.

Cheers......
Siddharth Ray.


----------



## soyab0007 (Oct 15, 2011)

which one is best


----------



## somulesnar (Oct 20, 2011)

I myself own a marshmallow and gives awesome performance.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

SOUNDMAGIC PL-11 is @Rs530 in TE forum, special price from pristinenote.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm going to buy soundmagic pl-21 from lynx for Rs595. Is JVC marshmallow HA-FX34 better than soundmagic pl-21 ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2011)

^^Is 595 including the taxes ?

I'd suggest pristine note for their good service. Otherwise it's your choice.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey I though this was a showdown between the two. Now you better get both of them and do a comparative review 

Pristinenote FTW


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 31, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Is 595 including the taxes ?
> 
> I'd suggest pristine note for their good service. Otherwise it's your choice.



Yes it's including tax and shipping.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2011)

^^that's a handsome price but lynx India is erratic in providing service.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^^ I know, they have still not approved my order... may be it's out of stock. I will deal with them carefully.


----------

